# rabbitry names



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

I've been sort of thinking of a name for my rabbitry, although I don't technically have and rabbits yet.. = ) What are some of your rabbitry names to give me an idea..


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have been doing some thinking too.. right now we are The Hennery.. a lot like "get thee to the nunnery" and I guess I will keep it.... just too cool to get rid of..
but I have thought about something to do with "a wild hare up my *** " but there is just no way to really incorporate that into a farm name...


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

My friend calls hers "the bunny barn"


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Hhhmmm - how about Bug's Bunnies 

sorry - can't get the smilies to work - insert the duck and cover smilie LOL

hoggie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Or if you have any of pookshollow's bunnies in silver underpants you could call them "superbunnies" ?

hoggie (sorry - I am tired)


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

I was sort of thinking of Silver Moon Rabbitry.. I used that the short while I was breeding fancy rats..


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

Bunnies in silver underpants! Now that is too funny! LOL


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm Verdant Rabbitry, but I don't really like the name anymore..too clunky and no one knows what it means unless they're an English major!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

rabbitgal said:


> I'm Verdant Rabbitry, but I don't really like the name anymore..too clunky and no one knows what it means unless they're an English major!


What a sad comment on literacy today, Rabbitgal.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Ours is Fun, Fur and Feathers (Rabbits and Poultry). Although, the poultry part is almost no existant at the moment.
Melissa


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

Kittikity said:


> I was sort of thinking of Silver Moon Rabbitry.. I used that the short while I was breeding fancy rats..


That's pretty - I like it. Mine is Somerhill - our first farm was near Somerset and on a hill. When we moved, we kept the name because all our sheep were registered that way. So when the rabbits came along, I decided to use the name for them, too. 

Lisa 
www.somerhillfarm.com


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

My "farm" is named for Robert Frost- he was something of an environmentalist, and I LOVE his poetry- it speaks to the Nature Lover in me...
But, to protect my privacy, the name of the dirt I buy will be different than the "business farm" name.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm thinking of your handle, and then thinking of sturdy, saucy rabbits... and the image that popped into my head is a LARGE rabbit, beckoning to a frightened cat with his finger, saying, "Here Kitty, Kitty!"

KittiKity Rabbitry?

Pony!


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

That's kind of the way I got my username.. I'd wanted something to do with cats.. Most cat names were already taken so I went for the phrase "Here Kitty Kitty.." Has stuck for probably 8 years now.. Unfortunately a lot of people have trouble remembering and spelling it correctly..

Silver Moon has to do with a story I've been trying to write for some time now.. I'm an aspiring but unsuccessful writer.. I'm hoping the rabbits turn out better than my writing attempts have been.. = )


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Kittikity said:


> That's kind of the way I got my username.. I'd wanted something to do with cats.. Most cat names were already taken so I went for the phrase "Here Kitty Kitty.." Has stuck for probably 8 years now.. Unfortunately a lot of people have trouble remembering and spelling it correctly..
> 
> Silver Moon has to do with a story I've been trying to write for some time now.. I'm an aspiring but unsuccessful writer.. I'm hoping the rabbits turn out better than my writing attempts have been.. = )


As another aspiring writer, I feel it important to remind you that the only unsuccessful writer is the one who doesn't write. You may be unpublished, but that's a whole different thing. Keep at it, Kittikity!


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

MaggieJ said:


> As another aspiring writer, I feel it important to remind you that the only unsuccessful writer is the one who doesn't write. You may be unpublished, but that's a whole different thing. Keep at it, Kittikity!



I have a BUNCH of unfinished writings--- too many irons in the fire.

Oddly, I think a lot of us are probably very talented in several areas, each....


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Ours is Blue Oasis Rabbitry. That's the name we used when we raised mini rex, so we thought we'd pick up on it again 10+ years later.


----------

